# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] 2d gnome to reality

## Piraterach

Hi. First timer here so I apologise if I use any of the wrong terminology. I have a 2d image that I am looking for someone to make 3D for me and possibly print. I've tried myself but cannot fathom the software. Competent on photoshop so I can provide jpg or svg for your convenience. Thanks

----------


## ameliag

Hi,
I have recently completed a project with a company which is providing 3D animation services. The team is very cooperative and their working is also very awesome. My project was to create a 3d animation series within two years. But their team complete it in 5 months before the completion of time.

----------

